# Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011



## Echinopsis (6. Jan. 2011)

Auf ein neues Jahr liebe Gemeinde der stachligen und dornigen Gewächse.

Hier findet Ihr den alten Thread von 2009 - 2010.

Ciao,
Daniel


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Ich dachte schon du willst aktuelle Kakteenbilder sehen ...   Aber soll ja irgendwann mal wieder wärmer werden.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Du wirst lachen...ich habe hier blühende Kakteen.
Aber bis ich immer von Arbeit komme (Frühdienst) sind die Lichtverhältnisse für die Cam miserabel!

Derzeit blühen einige Schlumbergeras und sogar eine Echinopsis (die ist irgendwie völlig verpeilt   )


----------



## Eugen (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ... und sogar eine Echinopsis (die ist irgendwie völlig verpeilt   )




Tja,wie der Herr, so sei G´scherr.  

"Duck und wech"


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

 na warte du....


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Gut..dann fange ich mal an mit einer Echinopsis Maria Piazza, die heute geblüht hat.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hi Daniel,
chapeau - die schaut wirklich wunderschön aus!
Wie lang hält sich denn solch' eine Blüte?


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin Eva,

die Echinopsisblüten halten meist nur 2-maximal 3 Tage!
Dann ist die Pracht wieder rum.
Echinopsen blühen aber auch 2-3mal im Jahr!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Nikolai (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo,

die Mamilarie zeigt mir immer an, wenn es Frühling wird.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Na, hoffentlich hat sie Recht!
Ich will Frühjahr!!


----------



## cpt.nemo (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hi Daniel,
ich überlege mir, ob ich mein leeres 250 Liter Aquarium mit einer Miniaturwüstenlandschaft mit Kakteen fülle.
Ich bin totaler Kakteen-Neuling. Ist das möglich und welche Arten wären am besten geeignet?
Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn du mir ein paar Tips geben könntest.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Brigitte,

davon rate ich dringend ab!
Solche Versuche mit Aquarien wurden schon oft gemacht, sie sind immer gescheitert, da Aquarien keinen Wasserabfluss haben und die Kakteen im Sommer schon kräftig Wasser brauchen! Ich kann nur von abraten, mach lieber mit Töpfen (oder Schalen wenn dir das besser gefällt).

Ich lese du kommst aus München?
Am 1.5 ist die Kakteen und Sukkulentenbörse in München, bin dort auch zum Verkaufen!
Evtl sieht man sich ja?


----------



## cpt.nemo (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Das Datum werd ich mir gleich mal vormerken, danke.


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

der erste Discocactus horstii hat gestern (bzw heute Nacht) geblüht, dieses Jahr sind die horstii`s sehr bald dran. D. horstii zählt zu den Nachtblühern und hat seinen Hauptblütezeit zwischen 23-3:00 Uhr Nachts. Somit stehen diese Pflanzen dann meist auch im Schlafzimmer und werden fotografiert. 
Discocactus horstii duftet sehr milde nach Zitrone, jeder horstii hat einen anderen Zitronenduft, ein herrlicher, unbeschreiblicher Duft! Jeder der ihn mal gerochen hat wird das Ganze nicht so schnell vergessen.
D. horstii bildet ein Cephalium aus, daran sieht man, wenn die Pflanze blühfähig wird. Dieser D. horstii hat seine zweite Blüte überhaupt, er hat letztes Jahr das erste Mal geblüht, sein Cephalium ist erst ca. 1,5 Jahre alt!

Ca. 23 Uhr:

 

 

ca. 3:00 Uhr:

 

 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Dodi (1. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin Daniel,

sehr hübsch! 

Wusste gar ned dass Kakteenblüten auch duften. 
Schade, dass man den Duft nicht "einfangen" kann.


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Schöne Bilder. Bei dem kaltem Wetter erfreut uns , wenn auch so ein kleines Blümchen. Danke


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

So klein ist der garnicht - das täuscht auf dem Foto.
Durchmesser ca. 5cm - das ist eine große Blüte für einen D. horstii!

Die Tage gibts dann neue Blüten, lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## Echinopsis (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Heute gibts Blütenfotos des ersten Astrophytum asterias für dieses Jahr 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Armatus (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hi 

vielleicht könnte einer von euch mal meine Kaktusse bestimmen ^^

Sind nichts besonderes, halt so LI** qualität 

Ich mach gleich mal ein Bild

lg Dani

EDIT: so hier die bilder!Hässliche kakteen und die bilder sind schlecht aber es geht hier nur um die Bestimmung 

   


Edit by Dodi: Bilder gedreht, bitte künftig so hochladen - wir wollen ja nicht die Monitore drehen.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Dani,

1) Espostoa lanata
2) Mammillaria spec.


----------



## Armatus (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hi Daniel,

vielen Dank!Wie groß werden die?Man sieht ja beiden deutliches Wachstum 2010 an.


gruß


----------



## Nikolai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo,
heute habe ich erst einmal meine __ Frühblüher aus dem Winterquatier geholt. Es ist immer wieder schade, wenn man beim Ausräumen feststellt, dass man mal wieder die  Blütezeit verpasst hat und sich an den schönen Blüten nicht erfreuen konnte.

 
Die Mammilarie blüht schon  seit Wochen


 

Der Schwiegermutterstuhl ist auch immer sehr früh dran

David weiß sicher auch die richtigen Namen:?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 80434
> 
> Der Schwiegermutterstuhl ist auch immer sehr früh dran



Das ist kein Schwiegermutterstuhl, sondern ein Ferocactus glaucescens!


----------



## Nikolai (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Danke Daniel,



> David weiß sicher auch die richtigen Namen



hatte dabei natürlich an Dich gedacht. Sorry, habe mal wieder die Namen verwechselt. Geht mir nicht nur bei Kakteen so.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

....ein paar Astrophytum-Kultivare, viel Spaß bei`m Betrachten!

 

 

 

 

Alle gezeigten Pflanzen sind Astrophytum onzuka cv. Ball-typ


----------



## Echinopsis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

..und noch ein bisschen Misch-Masch!

 
Astrophytum caput medusae

 
Ariocarpus intermedius variegata

 
Lophophora williamsii Cristata


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

vor drei Tagen frisch aus Thailand hier eingetroffen.

Ein nudales (=flocken und dornenloses) Astrophytum fukuryu

I love Thailand


----------



## Chrima (25. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo an alle,

Mein "Schwiegermutter-Stuhl" blüht auch zum
1 mal
LG Tina


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hi Tina,

das ist kein Echinocactus sondern ein Melocactus.
Diese bilden im Alter sogenannte Cephaliums aus diesen kommen später die Blüten.
Deine Pflanze fängt gerade mit dem Cephalium an (einfach mal in google suchen, dann siehst Du, was sie später mal für Türme machen).


----------



## Chrima (26. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hi Daniel,

Danke,jetzt weiß ich wie er richtig heißt. Den hab ich geschenkt bekommen
und da war kein Name dran

LG Tina


----------



## Nikolai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo,
mein Kakteenhaus hatte ich ja schon an anderer Stelle vorgestellt. Es dient nur als Winterschutz und wird den Sommer über abgebaut.

 

diesen Winter habe ich keine schwerwiegenden Erfrierungen zu beklagen, obwohl bei -15 Grad Außentemperatur die Innentemperatur bis auf 0 Grad gesunken war. Allein die Opuntie hat eine kleine Erfrierung abbekommen, wird sich davon aber wieder erholen.

 

Das Innenklima bekommt den Pflanzen offensichtlich sehr gut. Das Kakteenhaus wird über ein unterirdisches Rohr vom Keller aus belüftet.  Der Frostwächter ist auf eine Innentemperatur von 5 Grad eingestellt und ist natürlich nicht aktiv. Selbst bei 5 Grad Außentemperatur und bedecktem Himmel wird es darin angenehm warm.
 

Das Substrat besteht aus leichter Gartenerde mit einer 5cm Kiesschicht darüber und liegt ca. 0,5 Meter über dem Gartenniveau. Da es nach unten hin mit dem Erdreich verbunden ist, ist Feuchtigkeit von Unten immer vorhanden. Obwohl ich seit September nicht mehr gegossen habe, sind selbst empfindliche Pflanzen nicht vertrocknet. Selbst das Unkraut steht im saftigen Grün.

  

Der einst erfrorene Säulenkaktus hat sich gut erholt und viele Neutriebe gebildet. Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das ein Glücksfall, da er mir nun viel besser gefällt.

 

Die große Opuntie mußte ich schon mehrfach einkürzen, da sie im Wachstum kaum zu bremsen ist.

 

und zuletzt noch zwei ohne Kommentar

  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin Nikolei,

bei den zwei ohne Namen:

Links Euphorbia obesa
rechts Haworthia spec.

Schöner Bericht, Danke dafür!
Meine Kakteen sind jetzt alle draußen, auf gehts in ein neues Kakteenjahr!


----------



## Armatus (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Meine Kakteen blühen nie


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Welche hast Du denn? Wie sind deine Haltungsbedingungen?
Mach doch mal Fotos von Ihnen!


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Die ersten Knospen habe ich heute im GWH entdeckt!


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Tatatata noch ein paar ausergewöhnliche Cactis aus dem GWH!

Ein variegater Ariocarpus fissuratus:

 

Drei junge (15 jährige) Aztekium ritteri:

 

Eine Geohintonia mexicana, die ich von einem Freund geschenkt bekam, der sie entsorgen wollte (hatte extreme Verbrennungen):


----------



## Nikolai (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,
Du hast ja eine wirklich interessante Sammlung.
Hast Du dich in eine Richtung spezialisiert, oder wie schafst Du es , Deine Sammlung in einem verträglichen Rahmen zu halten. Ich hatte schnell das Problem, dass es immer mehr wurden und ich mich nicht von ihnen trennen konnte.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Armatus (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,

hier hatte ich meine Kakteen ja schon einmal gepostet. Eien weiteren habe ich noch, den muss ich irgendwann noch fotografieren



Armatus schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> vielleicht könnte einer von euch mal meine Kaktusse bestimmen ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



Habe heute bei dem schönen Wetter ein bisschen was gepfropft


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



Nikolai schrieb:


> ...
> Hast Du dich in eine Richtung spezialisiert, oder wie schafst Du es , Deine Sammlung in einem verträglichen Rahmen zu halten...



 Nikolai,

habe Dein Posting ganz überlesen! 

Ich habe mich auf mexikanische Kakteen spezialisiert, habe aber dennoch auch noch genügend "andere Kakteen", die nicht aus Mexiko kommen.
Mein Spezialgebiet sind variegate, monströse und Cristate Kakteen aus Mexiko.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

...und noch was aktuelles: Meine Uebelmannia pectinifera hat heute geblüht


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

die Ariocarpen fangen deutlich an zu wachsen und viele Knospen sind schon zu sehen!
Habe heute wieder ein paar Semps getopft. 
Yuhu der Frühling ist da! 

 

 

(Ich hoffe euch interessiert das hier überhaupt, weil ich derzeit den Alleinunterhalter mache  )


----------



## Joachim (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

... ich denke viele schauen fasziniert zu, lesen mit und trauen sich bei alle dem gar nichts zu sagen. Geht mir nicht anders, zumal ich bisher nicht gerade der geborene Kakteenpfleger bin, denn selbst die bekomm ich tot gepflegt.
Wärend sich das Ding im Topf auf meinem Arbeitszimmerfensterbrett als recht hartneckig im Überlebenskampf erweist


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

 hier braucht doch niemand schüchtern zu sein 

Meinst Du das Ding, von dem Annett mal Blütenbilder eingestellt hat? Oder ist das ein anderer?  (Und ihr müsstet ja auch noch die winterharten Kaktüsser haben, die ich letztes Jahr mitgebracht habe).

Ein hoch auf die Kaktusgemeinde!!


----------



## Nikolai (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,


> ... ich denke viele schauen fasziniert zu....



genau so ist es!

Du hast mich inspiriert. Ich werde mich diesem Hobby auch wieder verstärkt widmen. 

Bilder folgen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

die Blütensaison geht ofiziel los...heute im GWH haben folgende geblüht:

 

 
Mammillaria humboldtii

 

 

 
Turbinicarpus pseudopectinata

 
Turbinicarpus valdezianus

 

 
Pediocactus simpsonii

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Chrima (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,

Mir fehlen die Worte.....
Ich sag mal superschön
LG Tina


----------



## Eowyn (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Wow. Diese Bilder sind echt schön geworden. 
Hab mich auch daran versucht. Also hier ein paar noch nicht so tolle Bilder meiner Kakteen und meinem gelben Christusdorn.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Sehr schön Barbara, die sehen ja klasse aus, Glückwunsch


----------



## Eowyn (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

@ Echinopsis
Danke. An die deinen komm ich aber nie dran. Ganz tolle Fotografien.
Ich hab nur ein paar einzelne, die aber schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

 zusammen,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt noch Bilder angucken?

Heute kommt der nächste Blütenschwung! 

 
Pediocactus simpsonii

 
Lophophora jourdaniana

 

 
Strombocactus disciformis

 
Lophophora fricii

 

 
Aztekium ritteri

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Eowyn (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Doch doch...
Schau ich gern an. Wer hat schon so viele schöne blühende Kakteen zuhause.
Also bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Dodi (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Sehr schöne Kakteen, Daniel,

und tolle Bilder!


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Danke euch, es freut mich wenn man nicht das Gefühl hat sich immer selbst zu antworten 

Ein paar neue Bilder von heute aus dem Glashaus!

 

 

 
Mammillaria goldii

 
Encephalocarpus strobiliformis

 

 
Pelecyphora aselliformis

 
Strombocactus disciformis

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

 zusammen,

ein paar Bilder von gestern aus dem GWH!

 

 
Mammillaria roczekyii

 
Mammillaria goldii

 
Encephalocarpus strobiliformis


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Wow, Daniel,

was für schöne Lila-Töne!


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

 zusammen,

heute haben einige Pelecyphoren und Encephalocarpen geblüht


----------



## Nikolai (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

hallo Daniel,
tolle Bilder, tolle Kakteen  

Ich glaube bei den schönen Bildern traut sich keiner mehr, seine Bilder einzustellen.


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den schönen Bildern traut sich keiner mehr, seine Bilder einzustellen.



Immer her damit 
Das wäre doch sonst sehr schade!!


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

heute hat sich eine Cintia knizei entschlossen zu blühen 
Viel Spaß mit den Bildern!


----------



## toschbaer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo, 
war leider beim Chatabend nicht dabei- dafür ein paar Bilder vom Kakteenbeet und anderem....

   

Werde morgen Fotos von den Kakteenblüten einstellen.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Sehr schön Friedhelm


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Ein paar Blüten von heute:


 

 
Cintia knizei voll aufgeblüht

 
Lophophora dicipiens

 
Lophophora fricii

 

 
Lophophora jourdaniana

 

 
Aztekium hintonii

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Armatus (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,

klasse Bilder! 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen diesen Kaktus zu bestimmen.

Das Bild habe ich im Pflanzenmarkt gemacht.

Es ist der Kaktus in der Mitte der so schön ringförmig blüht 

LG Dani


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin Dani,

kannst du bitte nochmal ein Bild von der Seite einstellen?
Die Blüten mach bitte weg, das sind aufgeklebte (oder eingesteckte) Strohblüten, die dem Kaktus nicht gut tun.

Erste Vermutung: Eine junge Gruppe von Pachycereus pringleii - (Säulenkaktus).
Um sicher zu gehen, bitte nochmal eine größere Aufnahme von der Seite.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich den Kaktus auch Enttorfen.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Nikolai (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Schade, den Chatabend habe ich verpasst.

Das Winterhaus habe ich abgebaut und die Indoorkakteen nach Draußen gestellt.
Das ist in etwa meine Sammlung.

         
   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Respekt, das sieht GROßARTIG aus! Richtig genial! :shock
Hier liegen ja richtig versteckte, verborgene Talente! toll


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

na, dann gibts mal wieder einen Blütenschwung!

 

 
Copiapoa

 

 
Aztekium hintonii

 

 
Lophophoren

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Heute kam ein Päckchen aus Dänemark hier an...

Darf ich vorstellen:

 

 
_Astrophytum asterias Cristata_

...wieder was sehr "leckeres"!


----------



## Armatus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Moin Dani,
> 
> kannst du bitte nochmal ein Bild von der Seite einstellen?
> Die Blüten mach bitte weg, das sind aufgeklebte (oder eingesteckte) Strohblüten, die dem Kaktus nicht gut tun.
> ...



Hallo,

der Kaktus gehört nicht mir

Das ist ja ne Frechheit dass die da Blüten aufkleben:evil

Mal ne andere Frage:

Was bekommt man im(gut sortierten) Pflanzenmarkt für größere Kakteen?

Also die irgendwann die 40cm Marke knacken

Sollte auch eher ne "schlanke" form haben, d.h nicht kugelig.

Sowas http://de.wikipedia.org /wiki/Carnegiea_gigantea nur nicht so groß 

Hoffe du vesrtehst was ich meine.

Gruß Dani


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Dani,

da gibt es ganz viele verschiedene.

Die besten wären z.B Pachycereus pringleii, Pilosocereen, Isolatocereen usw, die du auch im Baumarkt findest!


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Ein ganz besonderer Erstblüher: Schneeweißer Echinocactus horizonthalonius, Standort KM71, Dr. Arroyo - Mexico.


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo,
die richtig schönen Blüten kommen bei mir erst später. Aber ein paar habe ich auch.

         

und hier noch eines nicht ganz dazu passend.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Das letzte scheint wohl auch eine Saxifraga-Form zu sein?

Sehr schön!


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,

ja, sehr ähnlich oder gleich mit Deiner. Sehr robust, übersteht die härtesten Winter und verkraftet auch Trockenzeiten sehr gut. An anderer Stelle habe ich da ganze Polster. Da sie sehr genügsam sind, lassen sich damit leicht Steinfugen ect. bepflanzen.
So schön die Blüte auch ist, die Pflanze stirbt danach meist ab. Deshalb entferne ich die Blütenstengel recht bald, damit sie mehr Kraft für die Ausleger entwickelt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Armatus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo,
ich hab neulich im Pflanzenmarkt Feigenkakteen gesehen.

Nun hab ich ein Paar Fragen zum kauf, da wir ja hier 2 absolute Experten haben sollten die zu beantworten sein.

1. Wie schnell wachsen die? Also da gibts die mit so ca. 10 cm Höhe
2. Tragen die auch in D Früchte?
3. Wenn ja sind die bei den Formen, die hier erhältlich sind, essbar oder nur "zierfrüchte"
4.In welcher Größe tragen die zum ersten Mal Früchte?
5. Ist es egal ob man die Form mit den runden " Blättern" nimmt oder die mit der eher "typischen Kaktusform"?  Also ich würde dann lieber die Runde nehmen weil die  hatte ich damals im Urlaub gesehen, was mich inspiriert hat mir diese Kakteenart zuzulegen.

Viele Fragen ich weiß 

LG Dani

P.S Hat noch jemand Feigenkakteen?


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Dani,

die Feigenkakteen gehören nicht gerade zu meinen Lieblingen. Jede Berührung hinterläßt Stacheln in der Haut. Die Großen Stacheln lassen sich trotz ihrer Wiederhaken noch ganz gut entfernen. Die kleinen Borstenartigen dagegen jucken noch tagelang, bis sie sich auflösen.
Der Dünnblättrige blüht recht willig. Zurück bleibt der fleischige Blütenstiel, der noch voluminöser wird. Man soll diese auch essen können. Probiert habe ich es aber noch nicht.
Bei guten Standortbedingungen kannst Du zusehen wie die wachsen. Allerdings sind sie wenig standfest. Auch an natürliche Standorten biegen sie sich herunter.

 

Der dickblättrige bekommt jedes Jahr einige ca. 30cm ovale Blätter. Ich mußte ihn schon mehrfach kürzen, weil er die Last nicht mehr tragen konnte und sich zur Seite neigte.

Wie gesagt, meine Lieblinge sind es nicht. Bisher konnte ich mich nur noch nicht für einen Kahlschlag entscheiden. Verschenken würde mir schon leichter fallen. 
Einzelne Blätter lassen sich auch sehr leicht bewurzeln, einfach in feuchten Sand stecken.


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Armatus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Nikolai,

Danke für die informative Antwort!
Und ja,die kleinen Stacheln nerven!
Tragen sie in D jetzt Früchte oder nicht?

vG


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Ja, natürlich blühen sie hier in Deutschland und bekommen dann darauf - bei erfolgreicher Bestäubung Früchte!
Den Rest hat Nikolai dir ja schon beantwortet 

lG & schönen Sonntag!
Daniel


----------



## Armatus (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Gut, dann werde ich mir wohl einen zulegen 

In welcher Größe blühen sie hier zum ersten Mal richtig?

LG


----------



## Nikolai (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Dani,
die dickfleischigen mit den großen Blättern wollen bei mir nicht recht blühen, die wachsen lieber.
Der Dünnblättrige blüht eigentlich jedes Jahr. Ich denke, dass Du in 2-3 Jahren Früchte ernten kannst. Es kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Standortbedingungen an. Geht es ihnen zu gut, schießen sie ins Kraut, geht es ihnen schlechter, blühen sie eher. Das ist zumindest bei vielen Pflanzen so, und dient der Arterhaltung.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Armatus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Nikolai,

danke! Werde schauen ob ich irgendwo die billiger bekomme als in dem Markt und größer 

Bilder gibts dann natürlich..


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin,

bei mir blüht heute etwas ganz besonderes was vorher noch nie geblüht hat:
Eine Yavia cryptocarpa - sehr heikel in der Kultur, das gezeigte Exemplar ist tiefgepfropft. Weitere Pflanzen haben auch Knospen, d.h ich kann die Tage mit etwas Glück bestäuben.
Samen der Pflanze wird schon fast mit Gold aufgewogen, da es kein Saatgut davon gibt (pro Frucht 2-3 Korn) und meist klappt eine Bestäubung nicht....also wünscht mir viel Erfolg 

 

 

 
Yavia cryptocarpa

....und so siehts bei den Pelecyphoren/Encephalocarpen bereits seit Wochen aus (da liegt der Pinsel natürlich nicht weit weg):


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

hier mal ein Discocactus hartmanni, aus Samen letztes Jahr gezogen und auf einen Trichocereus schickendantzii als Sämling gepfropft. Mittlererweile hat er ein schönes Dornenkleid entwickelt!


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Astrophytum caput medusae, Tentakelpfropfungen, genau eine Woche alt. Sie werden dann demnächst austrieben.
Die Unterlagen sind Ferocactus glaucescens.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

..und weils so schön ist:

Heute blüht noch eine kleine Rarität bei mir im Glashaus.
Ein Aztekium ritteri mit besonders schönem Blütenflor.

 

 

Das solls fürs erste gewesen sein!

Schönes WE (ich muss arbeiten  )
Daniel


----------



## Armatus (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo,

wie immer schön!


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

 zusammen,

heute hat der erste rot-blühende Astrophytum asterias (seltene Kulturhybride) seine Blüten geöffnet!

 

 

 

...und passend zum bestäuben, ein normaler, gelber Astrophytum asterias:

 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Nikolai (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo,
zur Zeit blühen bei mir noch nicht so viele. Aber die Steinnelke ¿ (Ironie) hat sich gut herausgemacht. Als ich sie noch in einer Pflanzschale hatte, verlor sie  immer die Blätter, da sie schon bei leichter Berührung abbrechen. An dieser Stelle kann sie ungestört wachsen.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin!

Könnte das eine Echeveria sein? Ich sehs auf dem Bild nicht richtig!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin!

Heute hat Mammillaria theresae geblüht.
Aber seht selbst:

 

 

 

 

 

 

...und Mammillaria luethyii blüht auch:

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Nikolai (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,

danke für den Hinweis. Ich lese gerade, dass sie auch in Mexiko beheimatet sind. Das wäre ja dann auch Deine Zielgruppe.
Auch wenn ich keine identische Abbildung finden konnte, bin ich mir da recht sicher, dass es eine Echeveria (von über 400 Arten) ist, da der Blütenstand ganz ähnlich dem der Echeveria minima und Echeveria lilacina ist.
Am nähesten kommt die Abbildung der Echeveria elegans. Alle nicht winterhart.
Mich hatte nur Deine Abbildung der winterharten Orostachys fimbriata überrascht. Die kommt vom Aussehen her noch am nächsten.

 
Echeveria elegans

 
Echeveria lilacina

 
Echeveria minima

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hmmm, stimmt, du hast Recht! An meine Orostachys habe ich auch schon gedacht, die sehen sich zum verwechseln ähnlich, gell?


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin zusammen,

heute hat ein rosaner Ech. horizonthalonius geblüht!


----------



## grille (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo!

Bin eben durch eure schönen Bilder gewandert.Hätte eigentlich im Teichforum keine Kakteen erwartet.
Bin kein Kenner von Kakteen,habe nur ein paar,aber diese gedeihen prächtig.
Echinopsis und Epiphyllum gehören zu meinen Lieblingen.
Diese hier hat heuer schon am 14.5. geblüht.Ein Ableger .Leider Bilder etwas dunkel,mußte sie gleich früh morgens aufnehmen(ungeduldig),da in der Nacht bei Regenwetter aufgegangen.
LG grille


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Gestern hatte ein roter Astrophytum asterias geblüht!


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Und heute: Astrophytum caput medusae


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin,

ein paar aktuelle Blüten von heute!!

 

 

 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin moin,

die Echinopsen & Trichos fangen auch an aufzublühen!!


----------



## Inken (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Meine erste Kaktusblüte: 

 

Epiphyllum ackermannii

​


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Glückwunsch Inken!
Gut gemacht!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



ausnahmsweise hab ich auch mal nen foto aus der stachelfraktion.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin Leute,

es geht auf den Herbst zu...d.h Ariocarpensaison startet langsam (meine heimlichen Lieblinge unter den Kakteen).

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hi zusammen,

aktuel blüht wieder ein Ariocarpus scapharostrus!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin!

Ein paar neue Pics!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nikolai (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Dani,

was machen Deine Feigenkakteen? 

Meine habe ich heute geerntet.

  

aufgeschnitten sahen sie wirklich reif und lecker aus

 

nahezu unvermeidlich hat man aber viele Stacheln an den Fingern.

 

Meine Tochter Anja meinte sie würden richtig gut schmecken.

 

Ich selbst habe dann auch probiert. Außer den vielen Kernen habe ich nicht viel schmecken können. Die Kerne waren hart wie Stein, ich hatte das Gefühl Kies zu essen. Nun ja, es gibt bestimmt andere Sorten, die sich besser zum Essen eignen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Moin Nikolai,

es gibt keine "Feigen" daran, die haben dieses Jahr nicht geblüht!! Blödes Volk da!!


----------



## Nikolai (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hallo Daniel,

die Sommerblühte meiner Kakteen war nahezu ein Totalausfall. Es gab an sonst reich blühenden Kakteen nur sehr wenige Blühten. Sollte es tatsächlich am Wetter gelegen haben?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

Hier noch ein Nachzügler.


       

die "Lebenden Steine" sind dieses Jahr spät dran


----------



## buddler (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

moin!
der hier hat es sich auch noch mal überlegt und ein zweites mal im letzten monat geblüht.
aber------------keine ahnung um welche art es sich handelt.
gruß jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*



Das ist ein Gymnocalycium!


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

moin!
aha,danke sehr.
aber war der genannte nicht der erdbeerkaktus?das so ziemlich der einzige name der mir in erinnerung ist.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2011*

So, der Winter kann kommen.

das Kakteenhaus ist wieder aufgestellt. Ich habe da noch ein wenig nachgebessert und über die Stoßfugen Leisten mit hinterlegter Dichtung angebracht. Nun ist es hoffentlich wirklich dicht. Bei -15 Grad, wie im letzten Winter wurde es doch arg eng und die Heizkosten waren auch nicht ohne.
Die Novembersonne brachte es gestern immerhin noch auf über 20 Grad im Inneren.
Die Heizkosten messe ich nun mit einem Betriebsstundenzähler. Der Heizkörper hat 500 Watt. Bisher habe ich 20 Std. geheizt, also 10 kWstd. verbraucht.

     

Die auf dem Findlingswall verteilten Kakteen haben nun auch ihr Winterquatier bezogen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------

